# Going to New Orleans Jazzfest Tomorrow.



## dearlybeloved (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm leaving tomorrow for Jazzfest and was wondering if anyone else is going? I was wondering if I could get some insight on what kind of rules they have for cameras. I was planning on bringing a nikon d800 with a 28mm 1.8, 24-70 2.8 and a 70-20 2.8.


thoughts?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 23, 2014)

Do they have a website? Or try looking it up thru their visitors bureau. 

Probably depends on how close you'll be to whatever you're going to photograph as to what lenses to take.


----------

